# Am I technically screwed?



## Vee Tauch (May 20, 2018)

Hi,
Just wondering if a release without transfer is still pending can I request to cancel?  Request made late Friday 5/18

The request for release was first made because the coach didn’t want my son to guest for another team at Mancity.

The team that is playing Mancity is a team that he is actually trying out for.   The current coach knows this as well.  As I told him, we are having trouble with commute to practices during the week and looking for a new team closer to home.

But if he doesn’t make the new team, he will stay with the current team and we will have to make it work with the practice and relying on different family members to take him.

Since he denied him to guest at first, I had to request for a release.  But now the current coach says it is ok to get his card to guest because he wants him to play in the Legends Classics and wants him to sign on for next season if he doesn’t get picked up by the new team after Mancity.

He gave us the ok after the request for release.  But now I realize that to play as a guest from a drop pool it would be considered a transfer.  And I’m not too sure what the other team would think of this and might not be able to play Mancity or Legends.

Is he now out of luck for both tournament? What can I do to try and fix it?
Please advise?!?


----------



## Josep (May 20, 2018)

Call CalSouth tomorrow morning.  Don’t rely on poor information here.


----------



## coachsamy (May 21, 2018)

Vee Tauch said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if a release without transfer is still pending can I request to cancel?  Request made late Friday 5/18
> 
> The request for release was first made because the coach didn’t want my son to guest for another team at Mancity.
> ...


CalSouth rostering is only important for League Play, State/National Cup, CRL and any tournament directly associated with the League in which the team would be participating such as Presidio Cup, SCDSL Playoffs or Showcase, etc. 

Sanctioned tournaments such as Legends Classic, Mancity, Surf, Whatever Flavor Showcase does not use rostering from CYSL but needs the players ID card to verify the player's registration and insurance within Calsouth. 

Unless rules have changed in the past 3 years, Calsouth rules says very explicitly that you are entitled to your player's ID Card to guest for another team while your current doesn't have any other competition during that time of guesting. However since your player is dropped from the team, the coach or team manager has to shred your player's ID card and you would need to obtain a new one.

Review Calsouth's rules and give them a call if you find any wrongdoing against your child within the rules of CalSouth.

What I see is that your son's current coach just found a way to screw you over, so go look for a Plan C for your kid.


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2018)

What age group?
How long has your son been training with the new team?
If he’s been to a few weeks of training and played in a scrimmage or 2, I’d be worried they haven’t offered him a spot already. 
How many on the roster already? 
How many other guests will be joining them next weekend?


----------



## Vee Tauch (May 22, 2018)

What I see is that your son's current coach just found a way to screw you over, so go look for a Plan C for your kid.[/QUOTE]
That is exactly


coachsamy said:


> CalSouth rostering is only important for League Play, State/National Cup, CRL and any tournament directly associated with the League in which the team would be participating such as Presidio Cup, SCDSL Playoffs or Showcase, etc.
> 
> Sanctioned tournaments such as Legends Classic, Mancity, Surf, Whatever Flavor Showcase does not use rostering from CYSL but needs the players ID card to verify the player's registration and insurance within Calsouth.
> 
> ...





coachsamy said:


> CalSouth rostering is only important for League Play, State/National Cup, CRL and any tournament directly associated with the League in which the team would be participating such as Presidio Cup, SCDSL Playoffs or Showcase, etc.
> 
> Sanctioned tournaments such as Legends Classic, Mancity, Surf, Whatever Flavor Showcase does not use rostering from CYSL but needs the players ID card to verify the player's registration and insurance within Calsouth.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information about rostering and the different tournaments. 
For players card and guesting, that’s what I read up on too, that the coach cannot deny you to guest if you request for the players card to play as a guest.  His reasoning was that he doesn’t allow any of his players to guest as it gives the other team to sign him out.  In this case we are actually trying to get him on the team. 

But we now realized what kind of coach he is and was still trying get my son to stay with his team even though the season is over and is technically a free agent until committing to the new season.


----------



## Vee Tauch (May 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> What age group?
> How long has your son been training with the new team?
> If he’s been to a few weeks of training and played in a scrimmage or 2, I’d be worried they haven’t offered him a spot already.
> How many on the roster already?
> How many other guests will be joining them next weekend?


It is Boys 2002/U16
He just trained with them this past Wednesday and was ask to guest at Mancity right after that first practice.   He did a scrimmage this Sunday with them as well.
He will be training with them this week for Mancity.
There are 16 boys on the roster at the moment.
There will be one more guest including my son.

The other guest is a midfielder and my son plays forward and is two footed.  He became strong on his left foot due to an injury on the right. 
The coach has told us that he likes how he is crafty and can see that he will be able to put some fire to his team.

I feel that is saying a lot because they are a very strong team as is already.  But who knows still, he can always say that and not get placed.

How long should I wait to see if he would get picked up?
That was also my concern with not wanting to get his card release but to just guest play. Just in case if he doesn’t get a spot, he will stay with the old club.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 22, 2018)

Be very careful about trusting what a coach tells you (I would say never trust a coach but that may be a bit of an overstatement).  Look at how they treat the players (current & possible additions). What type of substitution patterns does he use?  How long have the other kids on the team been with the team? What is the coaches reputation?  How many kids have left in the recent past?  If there are 16 on the team now and the new coach has had an opportunity to see your kid play, why hasn't an offer to join the team been made? 

Do not ever forget that the MINUTE you and your kid start looking around it will get back to the current coach - always!  Before my daughter made a switch for the 2017 season my daughter started looking at some other clubs; in talking with the coach later, he knew we were looking the first night she practiced with a different team.    It s a small small soccer world, word gets around. Good luck to you and your kid.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (May 22, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Be very careful about trusting what a coach tells you (I would say never trust a coach but that may be a bit of an overstatement).  Look at how they treat the players (current & possible additions). What type of substitution patterns does he use?  How long have the other kids on the team been with the team? What is the coaches reputation?  How many kids have left in the recent past?  If there are 16 on the team now and the new coach has had an opportunity to see your kid play, why hasn't an offer to join the team been made?
> 
> Do not ever forget that the MINUTE you and your kid start looking around it will get back to the current coach - always!  Before my daughter made a switch for the 2017 season my daughter started looking at some other clubs; in talking with the coach later, he knew we were looking the first night she practiced with a different team.    It s a small small soccer world, word gets around. Good luck to you and your kid.


It's common courtesy for DOC's to talk to each other and notify them that one of their players was trying out for his/her club. So yes, 90% of the time, coaches know


----------



## Vee Tauch (May 22, 2018)

I don’t mind that the coach knows.
We weren’t being sneaky about it.

Do you think That the current coach can hinder a new coach’s decision?


----------



## Vee Tauch (May 22, 2018)

All I know right now is that I dislike Club soccer.  Is this the only option that there is if your child wants to go pro/scholarships for college?


----------



## Vee Tauch (May 22, 2018)

I was able to cancel the request through calsouth.  And now requesting for the player’s card again to guest, but nothing. 

I would think that his word was solid when he said it was ok.


----------



## Grace T. (May 22, 2018)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> It's common courtesy for DOC's to talk to each other and notify them that one of their players was trying out for his/her club. So yes, 90% of the time, coaches know


Wow!  Well that just really points out who this system is made for.  When you are looking for a job and still employed by someone else, it's common courtesy for the new prospective employer to NOT let your current employer know.  Given that the US doesn't have transfer fees (to compensate the old club), that just means it's all downside for the former coach.  So that means unless 1) the club is desperate for players (which isn't always the case with youngers even at the lower levels), 2) your kid is star, 3) the old coach just happens to be really cool, or 4) there are extenuating circumstances (like distance) that you can talk to the coach about up front, by looking you are essentially saying goodbye to the former club.  That's a chestnut I wish had known...would have saved some grief.


Vee Tauch said:


> All I know right now is that I dislike Club soccer.  Is this the only option that there is if your child wants to go pro/scholarships for college?


We really should start a support group.


----------



## Frank (May 22, 2018)

New team can just print you a spring card. No need to transfer or do anything except get the spring card. I think cost is 25$


----------



## Chalklines (May 23, 2018)

These clubs have us by the balls. 

It's just better to keep your mouth shut to everyone except to you and yours while shopping. If your club asks, then you can be upfront.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 23, 2018)

There are only 2 teams in 02 age bracket that you are looking at?


----------



## SageMajor (May 23, 2018)

I believe as soon as you go into the drop pool every club gets notified or they must be checking daily.  When I put my DD into drop pool a few years ago because she was not sure if she wanted to stay the the coaching change at the club we got calls the same night from other clubs asking us to come out.  

Also kids talk and know each other, i bet your son has social media friends on every team in the area.  At higher levels there are not than many teams.  My DD knew when girls were looking around in San Diego, and even players were looking from the Vegas teams, and we are in north OC.  So I really doubt its coaches that are doing it, at least not from the girls side.


----------



## Vee Tauch (May 23, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> There are only 2 teams in 02 age bracket that you are looking at?


The old team he wants to stay with because of the bond he have with the teammates and probably just like the overall branding of the club. Also he’s like the star of the team and everyone depends on him. 
but I have my reasonings for not wanting him to play there anymore. 
One of them is the difference of 1 1/2 hr. of commuting vs. 15min-30min to the new club.

New club happens to be a more challenging club for him as well. 

But will try another club in the area too. 
I know for sure now that I don’t want to go back to club A, as they are acting like douchebags and not returning any of my messages.  Both Coach and team manager are unresponsive and probably playing me, I even paid for next weekends tournament yesterday as soon as she sent me the link. How stupid of me thinking that maybe if I showed that he would still play Legends, coach will stick to his words about him guesting.  

I guess live and learn.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (May 23, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Wow!  Well that just really points out who this system is made for.  When you are looking for a job and still employed by someone else, it's common courtesy for the new prospective employer to NOT let your current employer know.  Given that the US doesn't have transfer fees (to compensate the old club), that just means it's all downside for the former coach.  So that means unless 1) the club is desperate for players (which isn't always the case with youngers even at the lower levels), 2) your kid is star, 3) the old coach just happens to be really cool, or 4) there are extenuating circumstances (like distance) that you can talk to the coach about up front, by looking you are essentially saying goodbye to the former club.  That's a chestnut I wish had known...would have saved some grief.
> 
> We really should start a support group.


Don't quote me on it, but that sounds to be true from what I have heard. It is kinda crazy how many options there are out there for us. Our kid is happy where he is, as are we, so we didn't really shop around. For us, consistency is important and although I'm sure there are better places for us, we are happy and still at ULittle stage so plenty of years to figure this stuff out.


----------

